# What was your biggest carp of 2004 caught on?



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

What was your best BIG fish producer this year?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I did not catch that many Carp, but all that I caught came on sweet corn, in the spring.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

ummm...crappielookers rig (not sure what he had on it...lol )


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Big John, knowing AK.....you'd need atleast 10 guesses to figure it out man..geez.

Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Mine was canned sweet corn (THANKS misfit for the input)


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

well,boilies fished over a heavy bed of sweetcorn.i wouldn't
have caught the fish if it was not for the sweetcorn though.
i would have been fishing strait sweetcorn but theres a bit of
a bullhead problem that i found out about earlier in the day.

anyway,sweetcorn is definally the greatest attractor of carp,
and that is FACT!and dont buy this BS that big carp and even catfish
cant be caught on it.its pure BS!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

OOPS, your right Greg...if other species like bullheads , lots of big bluegills, ect are heavy in the waters you fish..boilies might be the only ay to go.

From what ive read, boilies were made first round to be used in throwing sticks and other baiting tools because round baits fly more accurrate.
They also made them harder than dough baits, which in hopes to keep smaller fish from eating the bait.
plus you can use very large baits like 24mm and bigger to keep smaller fish(even smaller carp) from eating them.....i will say to this that ive catch many smaller carp & channel cats on my 24mm boilies and would have to use 30mm to stop this from happening on certain waters.



My whole thinking to MY waters is....very few if any bullheads, any size carp is good action and a few channel cats are welcome, never a negative score(lol). Im looking to catch carp when fishing with my carp baits and gear but as long as i hear the alarms scream and put a bend in the rod, its all good. They key to catching BIGGER carp is not that hard.
If you are fishing a good water that holds big carp....thats the #1 place to start(but you have to know they are in there).Fishing waters your not sure about, might make for a long night.
#2 if you can chum a good looking flat thats close to deeper water and get fish feeding, the more days before fishing is best.
#3 use a bait that YOU have confedence in....your ahead of the fish already(this is truely my #1 key).

"If you chum it...they will come!!"..but they have to be in there first!!

Scott


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

lotsa chum was shown to wrok at WB, didn't ak live in the park system for a few weeks????


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

21 lb. caught on cut shad. Not sure what kind but it was gold/orange color and I was hoping it was a catfish as that was what I was fishing for. Nice fight and wasnt disapointed. so, carp guys, what kind of carp was it?

bill


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heh heh..yep..my biggest one this year came on corn, fished over a heavily feeded area in springtime..my biggest to date so far came on corn..soaked in my PinaLibu concoction..over a bed of scatting corn, soaked in the same flavor..
this year i think i have come up with this awesome carpy flavor..i'm definitely going to try it out .. could be another hit, or a miss..lol..also looking to mess with some really fishy flavor, got the idea from my mom..  
speaking of chum.."keep on throwing, they'll keep on growing".. 
i have lots of problems with bluegills where i fish at, my solution was to just keep chummin'.. i actually could see my corn bein peck at by them.. after about 10 to 15 pouchful, they eventually stop pecking and just stayin around there..the gills activities seems to draws attention to carp(my personal opinion) at least in these particular 2 swims i know of in 2 different lakes..
maan.. i NEED to fish SOON.. 
johnboy.. yeah..west branch was definitely heavily baited.. i know i did my part.lol..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

42 pounder on a pineapple banana bolie. In fact , two out of my three biggest ever were on boilies .But I prefer sweetcorn  .CATKING


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

nightcrawler


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW 'King, 42 lb. carp from OHIO waters....you da man!!!
How about postin a picture of that monster, guess i missed it before?

Scott


----------



## cypry (Jun 14, 2004)

got to be maise for me , everytime i use boilies i get plagued by catfish . i'm tempted to start introducing "donkey choker" boilies over the top of beds of particles but that will only be on one rod until i'm sure it's a cat deterant . i also want to give a real effort to getting the carp feeding on the surface on certain lakes next year , you can be a bit more selective sometimes with the size of the fish you are catching if you can see them up on the top.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Most of my bigger carp (including my largest this year) came on sweetcorn of some variety. My second biggest carp of the year (a 17 lb Alum fish) came on a rosehip boilie. Unfortunately I didn't break the 20 lb mark this year (accept the grassies down in South Carolina) but much of that was because i targeted several new waters or new swims on lakes i already fish. 

I usually only go to boilies if i'm fishing well outside my chum area or if nothing else is working. I no longer believe in the "boilies are best for big fish" theory. I've seen too many big ones come in on sweet corn. Obviously fishing for larger specimens depends heavily on their being present in the body of water you fish. My question, though, is how do you target the larger specimens when the size distribution is more skewed toward the smaller fish?? How do you target that upper 5-10% of carp in a particular body of water. 

For example, I still fish Buckeye Lake quite often, even though most of my fish are between 8-10 lbs. However, i've caught fish near 20 and know of fish close to 30 coming from buckeye (the same spots i fish even)...how is one supposed to improve the odds of catching these larger fish in a situation such as this?? Is it mostly luck or is there really something you can do to improve your odds of catching the upper 5-10% sized fish? If i really want to catch a 20+, i'll go to Alum where my average size fish is already in the mid teens, and 20's are fairly common...but to me a 20 from Buckeye would be much more of an accomplishment than a similar sized fish from Alum. Sometimes, that sort of challenge is what i'm most interested in.

Usually, though, I'm just happy to land a carp, regardless of size  .


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

CW, im not sure there is a way to only target the biggest carp in a school or area? Might make for some VERY long fishless adventures.

As i said, ive caught 10 lb carp on 24mm boilies....and by looking at the size of thier mouths you would need a 30mm+ boilie to try to keep them from taking it.
Even if fishing baits of that size i would think line bites and fish attempting to take your bait would result in alams beeping all the time and that would drive me crazy.

I just weed through the pack and if the carp are turned on to my chum & hook bait its only a matter of time. Sometimes not know if the next run will produce that next PB is what keeps me going. If the bigger carp are there and come in on my chum, im confident that they'll take my hookbait also.

I personally dont mind catching the smaller carp as long as i know that bigger carp are in that area...most of the time those fish will move in shortly after sunset and let down thier guard and i have the best chance at catching them.
I think the numerous smaller carp dominate the daylight times(because there not as easy to spook) and only when the sunsets does it give the big boys a chance to feed because there less spooked in the dark...2 of my three 30+ lb carp came in the middle of the night.
Think about it, if your rig or baits LOOK turns off a bigger carp, than at night when they cant see as well they go by smell more..easier to catch them even with rigs that stick out like a sore thumb. Or waters they been caught before.

Also on one trip with 2 newbies i was trying to turn on to carp we arrived an hour before sunset and we caught a few single digit fish....as soon as the sun went down all heck broke loose and we ended up with 17 carp with 2 over 20 lbs.(most in the mid to upper teen) and a night they wont soon forget.

Just my thoughts on the topic of targeting bigger carp.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I bet i know who voted for BREAD....lol.

Sean, what was your biggest on bread this year anyway?

Hey does Richie have a computer yet? If so give him my e-mail address and have him get in touch with me.

Scott


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Around 5# and got it on a gold Vibee off the Castle on Ruggles.  Yes. it was hooked in the mouth!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL....hey Shortdrift, i hear of a few being caught every year on lures by anglers after other species....plus i know a few die hards that chase carp on fly rods using small dark colored hair-jigs.

Scott


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Caught a 12lb carp on chicken liver this year. Thought i had a monster cat on.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That carp was not in Ohio waters Scott  It was a grassy caught in South Carolina. My largest on a boilie in Ohio was 22 pounds, with a 25 pounder caught on minnow.......... Funny thing about the grassys, they will take regular carp baits if the pond/lake they live in has been cleaned of most of the weeds..... CATKING


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

OH....ok i remember your trip with CW & Bob B. to Santee C...those were some MONSTER Grassy's for sure!!

Scott


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

bigjohn513 said:


> ummm...crappielookers rig (not sure what he had on it...lol )



If I had to guess there probably some illegal concoction in there


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well so far we've had 14 votes from anglers and if you add them up, sweetcorn is the most popular hook bait for Ohio carpers.


Guess we should of added post the weight of your PB(IN OHIO, for Catking..lol) caught on this bait too.

Or maybe another poll?

Scott


----------

